# Olympia Washington



## someday (May 22, 2006)

OK, I'm really serious - I would love to start a support group or some type of meet-up group - I can only hope that someone else does too. It seems that everyone disappears once there is talk of following thru (I tried posting under the Seattle group)

I will check back here periodically to see if anyone is interested. Feel free to pm me. (Don't get discouraged if I don't respond immediately, sometimes I don't get back here for a week or two)

I would so love to meet someone else with the same issues as I have. My whole life I have felt so alone and not-understood... I could never fully understand what was wrong with me or why I felt so socially different. It really helped to find these forums because now I know that I am not alone and others know what it is like. 

take care... Someday


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

I'm glad you posted this. 

I think the reason people aren't following through is because there hasn't been a specific meeting place and date/time that everyone has agreed on. 

I would love to be a part of this group. I'm in the Seattle area. Where would be a good meeting place? When? Let's get the ball rolling...come on guys...

I'll throw out some ideas - Seattle, Tacoma, (I can't drive that far...so).
Where would we meet? Barnes & Noble? A park? Someone's house? What kinds of things would take place at our get-togethers anyway? 

I am serious about this too. I mean, there's no excuse not to get together...we don't live that far from each other. So it really shouldn't take that long to figure out a place and get people who are serious about this to join. I wish I had the money to move down to Arizona so I could attend the weekly SA groups there. Not happening. But yeah, seriously...we need a Washington group.


----------



## someday (May 22, 2006)

*Let's Do It!*

I am serious - I will meet with one or with all of you! Let's get going. I would love it if we could meet in someplace that is middle of the road such as Tacoma or Federal Way or similiar. ( I am from Olympia and it can be a lot of road rage to make it thru Seattle traffic--joking but serious!)

Do we have anymore takers? Or do you have any questions, comments, or feelings of reservations...come on let's communicate! I hope we can work something out for everyone who is interested or even a little tempted to be so brave as to meet.



Someday


----------



## Augustus (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi. I'm more or less seeing if anyone else in the area is interested. I'm going to PM some people who wrote early on in the Seattle thread.

Personally, I do not mind at all meeting in Federal Way or Tacoma. So if nobody but the two of you and myself are interested, we could perhaps meet in Tacoma or something. For now, I'd like to see if more people are interested. I mean, there have to be more people in this area who are on these boards who would be interested.


----------



## someday (May 22, 2006)

*meet*

I hear you Augustus! Well, hopefully that is 3 of us! 
I'm hoping we'll hear from some additional takers.

My thoughts are that the meeting should be in a public place that still offers a little bit of privacy for conversation (I mean I just don't want to be in some quiet restaurant or coffee shop where others hear every word of a conversation that is said-- it's my SA coming out--ha ha) Or we could do an activity if that is easier for some people. I just don't want to turn anyone away from this by making this scenario seem too stressful a situation for them. I am open to whatever makes it easiest.

I think that we should hold on a little longer, we may still get a few more participants

Post back or pm me with anything!


----------



## terrified (Apr 4, 2006)

*OK, let's pick a place*

OK, I'm up for Tacoma or Federal Way. Does anyone know of a restaurant that is quiet? We could also reserve a private room at a restaurant, that way we have something to do and also some privacy. I personally would prefer not to drink, just because I think it defeats the purpose. I've been drinking to hide my fear for way too long. What does everyone think of this idea? My brother has the same issue and I will try to bring him along as well. Let me check around for restaurants that have private banquet rooms and I'll check in again later.


----------



## sunnyE206 (May 17, 2006)

Count me in too. Maybe we can go dancing? Or not...


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

*Re: meet*



someday said:


> Or we could do an activity if that is easier for some people. I just don't want to turn anyone away from this by making this scenario seem too stressful a situation for them. I am open to whatever makes it easiest.


I think an activity would be the best. I don't know about the rest of you, but I feel like doing something fun and outdoors. Yeah...maybe we could go to a restaurant afterwards. Quiet restaurant...I don't know? That might be anxiety causing with all the silence.

Dancing? I think I'll pass. You go ahead...:lol


----------

